# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Peiling van de week: Verbod van energiedrankjes moet op elke school

## Leontien

> Het Alphense Ashram College gaat energiedranken volledig verbieden. Het Wellant College uit Alphen is enthousiast. Toch roept het verbod ook veel vragen op, blijkt uit een rondgang langs middelbare scholen in de regio.


ad.nl

Vind jij dat elke middelbare school energiedrankjes moet gaan verbieden? Of denk jij dat er een andere oplossing is?

Breng je stem uit en licht eventueel hieronder toe!

----------


## psychotherapeutjanschrans

Ik ben voorstander van het verbod, ook in de sportclubs trouwens.

----------

